# Cod 5



## branter33 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm looking for more people to play online with... As it's far better playing with folk other than Americans!!

Whos all playing it?

Also is there a DW clan?


EDIT: Should have mentioned... Xbox 360 :thumb:


----------



## prodicalrookie (Sep 17, 2008)

PS3 OR 360? I have a PS3 gamer id- thomc


----------



## branter33 (Aug 23, 2007)

Edited the post. On 360 :thumb:


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

i have it, love it too, my gt is stupidmonkfish

see you on live sometime soon.


----------



## branter33 (Aug 23, 2007)

Excellent. My GT is the same as my username :thumb:

I should be on a few times over the weekend


----------



## zpaulg (Oct 18, 2008)

Anyone got it on PC?


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

I'll be on tomorrow at around 7PM :thumb:

Love COD5


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i'll be on over the weekend.


----------



## branter33 (Aug 23, 2007)

wrx man said:


> I'll be on tomorrow at around 7PM :thumb:
> 
> Love COD5





panama said:


> i'll be on over the weekend.


Are both your gamertags the same as your user names or are they in the 360 GT list?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

branter33 said:


> Are both your gamertags the same as your user names or are they in the 360 GT list?


drosc78 is mine.:thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Eddy1987 is mine feel free to add me.


----------



## rilstone (Feb 28, 2008)

Add me! My name is just Rilldog

Yeah, I know my names stupid, that's what happens when your friends **** around when you're trying to set up your account!


----------



## branter33 (Aug 23, 2007)

:thumb::thumb: I will add you all tonight. See youz online soon


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

If you see me on COD5, add me in to any game you got going :thumb:


----------



## branter33 (Aug 23, 2007)

Is your GT the same as your user name? Ive got a night off from seeing the mrs tonight so I will be getting batterd into at least a couple hours of fragn out tonight!
:thumb:


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

Yes m8 - not sure when I can get on there tonight, but we'll see


----------



## iceman98 (Mar 8, 2008)

will be on 2nite from bout 8pm onwards
my gt is aztec1986


----------



## arabianjules (Oct 5, 2008)

Only on the PC m8


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm online most nights on the PS3 at the minute under the name Moglet85.

But if people want a few games I'll fire up the 360 again on which my Gamertag is Moglet. I'll add DW as my clan tag.


----------

